
Cuomo Authorizes Illegal Seizure and Redistribution of Ventilators - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/nyregion/coronavirus-new-york-update.html
======
DerekL
The actual subhead is, “Governor Cuomo is issuing an executive order letting
the state seize and redistribute ventilators from hospitals and companies.”
Maybe it's been changed since this was posted.

